# Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen! #h

Ich war gestern mal wieder auf dem Acker, ein wenig warm machen und das Werfen für die beginnende Brandung mal wieder ein bißchen üben. Ich bin leider nicht gerade der super Weitwerfer, ohne Montage und bei mäßigen Windverhältnissen fliegt mein 150-Gramm-Blei meist zwischen gemessenen 100-110 Meter weit, mit Montage dürften da bisher nicht viel mehr als 80-90 Meter drin sein. 0,30iger Mono mit 0,55er Penn Schlagschnur.

Mein Wurfstil ist der vom Karpfenangeln, d.h. Blei unter der Rutenspitze ca. 1/3 Rutenlänge, nicht gependelt und knapp über dem Boden. Rechte Hand an der Rolle, von der Position her kurz über und etwas hinter dem Kopf, rechter Ellenbogen leicht gebeugt. Linker Arm komplett nach schräg oben ausgestreckt, Hand am unteren Rutenende. Im Wurf drückt der rechte Arm nach vorn, der linke zieht das Rutenende an den Körper. Und dann Schmackes...

So weit so gut, gestern hatte ich nur das Gefühl, dass da noch Spielraum ist und habe stärker durchgezogen. Nur habe ich dann jedes Mal das Problem gehabt, dass ich die Schnur (Schlagschnur im Schlagschnurknoten) im Wurf zerrissen habe. Also wieder anknoten, locker einwerfen und wieder Schmackes und wieder das gleiche Problem usw. usw. 

Woran kann das liegen? |kopfkrat 
Vier Windungen Schlagschnur auf der Rolle bei wurfbereitem Blei waren eigentlich immer okay... lieber mehr? |kopfkrat 
Harmoniert vielleicht meine Rute nicht mit der Rolle (Daiwa Tornado S mit Daiwa Emblem XT) weil der Leitring relativ klein ist und die Schnur im Wurf nicht sauber geleitet wird? Als Folge Schnurstau und eine Abbremsung der Hauptschnur => Abriss durch Schockdehnung?
Schlagschnur zu dünn? Eine leicht angeraute 0,55er hab ich in der Brandung auch schön öfter durchgeworfen, aber dieses Mal ist die Schnur ja im Knoten weggeballert...
Was würde Euch noch einfallen?

Grundsätzlich komme ich mit der Rute wirklich 1A klar, zu der Rolle muss man eh nichts sagen.


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Im Zweifelsfall lieber ein paar mehr Windungen der Schlagschnur auf die Rolle packen und den Knoten (noch !?!?) sorgfältiger machen. Am Wurfstil liegt es meiner Ansicht nach nicht, hab das gerade mal im Kopf so nachgestellt wie Du es beschrieben hast. Sofern ich nicht ablege mache ich das auch so!

Was Du vielleicht anders machen könntest wäre: 

1.) Versuch mal das Blei hinter Dir abzulegen und dann den Abwurf zu machen. (siehe Anhang) |supergri 
2.) Finger tapen, denn ich habe bei mir festgestellt, dass ich dadurch mehr Druck auf die Schnur bringen kann und somit WESENTLICH mehr Kraft auf das Blei bringe.


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Moin Micky!

Super, das erste Feedback... #6

Also, Finger tape ich auch nur noch. Hab mal beim Arzt blaues Leukotape bekommen, ist wirklich klasse und sehr resistent. Ich hatte vorher Versuche mit selbstgebauten "Weitwurfhandschuhen"  ... also dünne Damenlederarbeitshandschuhe, bei denen ich alle Finger bis auf den Zeigefinger abgetrennt habe. Gefühl war wegen dem dünnen Leder sehr gut. Trotzdem im Endeffekt Mist, die Dinger haben von Mal zu Mal mehr nach Fisch gestunken und sich relativ schnell in ihre Einzelteile aufgelöst. 

Weil ich gefangene Fische gleich ausnehme und dabei keine Lust habe, jedes Mal den Handschuh auszuziehen, werde ich mir auch den Gamakatsu nicht mehr testhalber zulegen. 

Leukotape ist da wirklich super und ich habe auch das Empfinden, noch mehr Druck auf das Blei zu bekommen. #6

Zu Deiner Zeichnung: Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du sozusagen die Montage ablegst, die Rute auf Schulterhöhe rechts neben Dir faßt und Dich dann mit dem Oberkörper vielleicht eine viertel Drehung bewegst, so dass der rechte Arm weiter nach hinten kommt?

Das klingt ja nach noch mehr Druck auf die Schnur... |kopfkrat ... dann baller ich die ja noch schneller durch...  :m

Der Knoten (Albright) war eigentlich sehr sorgfältig gebunden und kurz geschnitten, wie gesagt ca. vier Windungen Schlag hatte ich jeweils noch auf der Rolle. Muss ich vielleicht wirklich mal ein paar mehr (ca. sechs Windungen) drauf lassen... |kopfkrat


----------



## petrikasus (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Ich würde die Schlagschnur deutlich länger machen (3-4-fache Rutenlänge) dann ist die Belastung für den Knoten deutlich geringer, da dann die Energie, in der Phase der Beschleunigung, nicht mehr auf den Knoten wirkt.


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Ist mir im Urlaub in der Brandung auch immer passiert. Gründe dafür kann ich Dir auch nicht nennen. Habe dann allerdings auf Verjüngte Schnur umgestellt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 0,28er Hauptschnur und 0,60er Vorfach. Diese bunte Brandungsschnur. Hatte dann nie wieder einen Abriss, und lässt sich auch gut werfen. Wurfweiten um die 110-130 Meter waren da schon drin. Mit 110g Krallenbleien.
Grüße
FH


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Ich bin vor einigen Jahren ganz von der Schlagschnur abgerückt.

Habe dann von Mono auf geflochten umgestellt. Vorher hatte ich auch oft das Knallen im Ohr 

Die Bisserkennung ist bei der geflochtenen auch besser.

MFG


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

@ Petrikasus

Beim Karpfenangeln sehe ich das mit der von Dir erwähnten längeren Schlagschnur ein, da hat sie ja auch eher die Funktion eines Snagleaders. Meist habe ich um die 15-18 Metern 0,50er drauf plus ´ne 0,35er Hauptschnur. Bei solchen Kombinationen ist beim Karpfenangeln dann aber bei knapp 75 Metern mit einem Einfachboilie Oberkante Unterlippe, obwohl die Techniums, die ich fische, eigentlich fantastische Wurfruten sind... |kopfkrat 

Will sagen, 3-4fache Rutenlänge ist in der Brandung dann wieder zu heftig für meinen Geschmack... auf Nummer Sicher gesehen hast Du natürlich recht.

@ Forellenhunter

Hmm, also auch diese Probleme und keine Erklärung gehabt? Wie gesagt, ich habe sonst immer mit der Kombi dünne Monohaupt plus angeknoteter Monoschlag geangelt und keine größeren Probleme... |kopfkrat 

@ Brandungsteufel

D.h., Du fischt jetzt eine durchgehende dickere Geflochtene - wie z.B. eine 0,20er Fireline - die die Gewichte im Wurf auch so abkann?


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Ist zwar bei mir immer am Knoten gerissen, aber am Knoten lag es nicht. Habe auch andere Knoten probiert und hatte die gleichen Ergebnisse (Abrisse). 
Grüße
FH


----------



## petrikasus (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

@ Brandungsteufel: Echt ohne eine Mono??? Ich habe verschiedene geflochtene (Fireline, Whiplash, Corastrong) und wenn ich damit 150g am Rhein mit einer steiferen Rute werfe, knallen mir die bereits weg?!?

@Pilkman: Dafür lädt so eine Brandungsrute doch deutlich mehr Energie auf. Den Weitenverlust durch die längere Schlagschnur kann ich mir nicht so gravierend vorstellen, lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## McKay (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Moin Pilkman,
ich glaube es liegt an deinem Verbindungsknoten,würde es mal mit dem Blutknoten probieren,wobei beide Schnurenden jeweils 5 bis 6 mal umgelegt sein sollten.Den Albright benutze ich nur zum verbinden von mono mit multifiler Schnur.
Zum Werfen lasse das Blei bis zum unterstem Ring ab,lege die Schnur hinter mir leicht rechts ab,der rechte Wurfarm ausgestreckt,der linke Arm leicht gebeugt auf Kopfhöhe,die Rutenspitze ist nun fast auf Bodenhöhe.Mit dem Füßen stehst du parallel zur Uferlinie,die Beine einen Schritt auseinander,den Oberkörper leicht in Richtung Rutenspitze gebeugt,das Körpergewicht lastet nun auf den rechtem Bein,nun gleichmäßig durchziehen.Mit etwas Übung solltes du mit deinem Geschirr ohne Vorfach locker 120-140 Meter schaffen.
MfG
Marcus


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Echt ohne eine Mono??? Ich habe verschiedene geflochtene (Fireline, Whiplash, Corastrong) und wenn ich damit 150g am Rhein mit einer steiferen Rute werfe, knallen mir die bereits weg?!?


Geht mir auch so. 
FH


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Sicher doch. Der Schwachpunkt ist doch die Verbindung zwischen Haup.- und Schlagschnur.

Noch ein nützlicher Effekt ist das die Hauptschnur unter 0.30 liegt.

Ich habe wohl eine 0.25-0.28. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher da ich sie ja auf lau auf Industrierollen bekomme 

MFG

Edit: Bin aber auch nicht der Superduper-Weitwerfer. Das muss ich auch an der Nordsee nicht. Zwischen den Sandbänken gibt es genug Fisch


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



> Zu Deiner Zeichnung: Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du sozusagen die Montage ablegst, die Rute auf Schulterhöhe rechts neben Dir faßt und Dich dann mit dem Oberkörper vielleicht eine viertel Drehung bewegst, so dass der rechte Arm weiter nach hinten kommt?
> Das klingt ja nach noch mehr Druck auf die Schnur... |kopfkrat ... dann baller ich die ja noch schneller durch...  :m


 Jo, so ist das! Montage ablegen, und dann FULL PULL nach vorne (vorher Bügel bei der Rolle aufmachen...) reißen!


----------



## sunny (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Normalerweise verwende ich die sich von 0,60 auf 0,28 verjüngende gefärbte Brandungsschnur. 

Wenn ich aber mal selber ne Schlagschnur vorbinden muss, verwende ich immer den doppelten Grinner als Verbindungsknoten. Die Schlagschnur ist doppelt so lang wie die Rute. 

Hatte noch nie Probs damit.


----------



## brandungsteufel (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Hallo again,

schau dir mal diese Seite an ist garnicht schlecht.

http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten02/turtech.html

MFG


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Die Keulenschnur die Sunny verwendet hab ich auch noch drauf, finde ich ne Prima Sache. Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch meine erste Rolle von monfil auf Geflecht umgestellt und bin noch mehr begeistert. Hab ne 17er Fireline als Hauptschnur und ne 32Keule vorne dran (ca. 2 1/2 Rutenlängen).... 32er mag sich für den einen oder anderen Recht viel anhören, aber ich schaff es auch dieses Vorfach zu sprengen...

*Wurfweiten:* Der Vergleich Mono und Geflecht macht beim reinholen ca. 30-40 Kurbelumdrehungen aus, WAHNSINN !!! Beim werfen merke ich auch deutlich das ich die Rute wesentlich besser aufladen kann.


----------



## sunny (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ne 17er Fireline als Hauptschnur und ne 32Keule vorne dran (ca. 2 1/2 Rutenlängen)



Ich habe eine Rolle mit 15er Fireline bespulen lassen und ne 39er Keule vorgebunden. Werde ich nächste Woche ausgiebig testen. Bin mal gespannt, ob dass tatsächlich weiter geht.


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

@ Sunny: Mit Sicherheit, und dafür muss ich kein Prophet sein. Wann und Wo bist Du nächste Woche? Schick mir mal ne PM!


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

@ Petrikasus

Die Wahl der Haupt- und Schlagschnur ist wirklich sehr entscheidend für die erreichbare Wurfweite. Ich habe das beim Karpfenangeln mal durchgetestet. Eine 0,20er Fireline und eine ganz kurze geflochtene Schlagschnur von 0,30mm mit den erwähnten 3-4 Windungen auf der Rolle haben mit einem Einfachboilie die 100 Meter oft angekratzt, 90-95 Meter waren gut zu schaffen, das kann ich mit meiner gegenwärtigen o.ä. Schnurkombi vergessen. 

Ist beim Brandungsangeln ähnlich, ich habe in der Anfangszeit mit wesentlich dickerer Hauptschnur geangelt. Ein Wechsel auf 0,30er oder sogar 0,28er ist wie ein Quantensprung. Ähnlich ist es bei der Länge der Schlagschnur... ob 6 oder 15 Meter sind in der Wurfweite Welten.

@ McKay

Okay, einen Blutknoten kann ich mal probieren. Rein gefühlsmäßig müßte der zwar etwas dicker ausfallen, aber vielleicht flutscht der besser. |kopfkrat 

Zu Deiner Wurfbeschreibung die Frage: Du hast das aus der Sicht eines Linkshänders beschrieben, hmm? Dann kann ich das 1A verstehen, deckt sich für mein Verständnis mit der Beschreibung von Micky, oder?

@ Micky



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> ... vorher Bügel bei der Rolle aufmachen...



 :m ... das kann ansonsten wirklich sehr lustig werden... |uhoh: 

Diese Mono/Geflecht-Diskussionen verfolge ich nun auch schon geraume Zeit... 30-40 Kurbelumdrehungen sind bei den Brandungsrollen aber echte Welten... dat is bestimmt´n Drittel mehr Wurfweite... |kopfkrat


----------



## degl (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

@micky,

ich hatte das vergügen am wochenende beim pro-tack-cup neben volker thömig zu stehen und ehrlich:ich hab noch nie so einen kraftwerfer wie ihn beobachten können und habe festgestellt,das es eindeutig am verwendeten geschirr liegt wenn es um weite geht.
ich konnte die einschläge seiner bleie nur erahnen und hatte ihn gebeten mich doch mal probieren zulassen und was soll ich sagen:ich kam mit seiner rute,obwohl sie nicht richtig zu mir passt bestimm 30meter weiter als bei meinen ruten.
er meinte auch für sich herausgefunden zu haben,das es mit geflochtener etwas weiter raus geht,er schätzt so 10-15%(der zählt immer die kurbelumdrehungen beim einwerfen)

was seiner meinung nach meistens für wurfweitenverlust sorgt ist schnurstau in den ringen und das bekommt man nur mit ausprobieren hin,welche rolle zu welcher rute passt.

ich mach mich mal auf rutensuche|wavey: 

gruß degl


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				degl schrieb:
			
		

> ... was seiner meinung nach meistens für wurfweitenverlust sorgt ist schnurstau in den ringen und das bekommt man nur mit ausprobieren hin,welche rolle zu welcher rute passt. ...



Diese Befürchtung habe ich ansatzweise auch gehabt. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: Ein relativ kleiner Startring von ca. 35mm, eine relativ großspulige Emblem mit entsprechend abfließenden großen Schnurklängen, vielleicht harmoniert das nicht so perfekt... |kopfkrat 

... andererseits geht bei den Weitwurfkarpfenruten der Trend mit den wenigen großen Ringen auch wieder weg zu mehr und etwas kleineren Ringen für einen harmonischeren Schnurablauf.... Extremfall siehe Fuji Lowrider Beringung... #c


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Hallo Pilkman, warum willst du vorne was anknoten, es gibt doch die Keulenschnur|supergri Wenn du eh mit Mono in der Brandung bist, dann nimm die Keule. Die ersten 13m sind farblos und meine Variante beginnt mit 56er und endet bei 28er. (es gibt noch dickere)
Ich werfe nicht so kräftig wie ein Mann, daher schneide ich die ersten 3m erst mal ab von der Schnur. Das bringt mir eine halbe Farbe mehr ( 12-13m) Weite. Genau wie du geschrieben hast, je kürzer die Keule, je mehr Weite. (ohne die 3m)


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

@ Rosi

Yoooah, Keulenschnüre finde ich generell nicht schlecht, nur muss ich ja eh ´ne Schlagschnur oder Taper Tips anknoten, wenn die Keule das erste Mal abgerissen wird.

Stichwort Taper Tips: Vielleicht sollte ich die mal testweise versuchen, dann würde der Knoten wenigstens schön klein ausfallen. Hab die von Dega bei ATS-Holger im Shop gesehen. Bei ihm hab ich mir eh schon die Penn Tuff Stuff geholt.

@ All

Wie gesagt, prinzipiell geht es mir erstmal gar nicht um mehr Wurfweite... ich merke, dass ich kräftemäßig eh Reserven habe und die Übung macht sicher auch noch viel aus. 

Nur beim Trockenwerfen auf dem Acker war halt die negative Überraschung beim Durchziehen mit mehr Schmackes, dass sich die Montage im Schlagschnurknoten verabschiedet hat. Und das jeweils bei Würfen, die im Ansatz für mein Gefühl sehr kräftig und weit geflogen wären... |kopfkrat


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

*@ Rosi:* Ne Keulenschnur zu benutzen ist Pilki wahrscheinlich zuuuu einfach  

*@ degl:* Ich kenn den zwar nicht, aber egal |supergri . Die Sache mit der geflochtenen ist aber echt Irre. 
Ich mochte das Zeugs am Anfang *überhaupt* nicht. Hab das "Zeugs" erst auf ner Spinnrolle gehabt und den einen oder anderen Abriss gehabt. |motz: 

Dann wollten mich meine "Freunde" unbedingt dazu zwingen. Nach zwei herrlichen Abrissen (Danke Aga...  ) beim werfen hab ich es dann erstmal wieder komplett verworfen bis ich jetzt einfach mal an und vor allem mit meinem eigenen Geschirr testen wollte. 

2 1/2 Tests sind jetzt vorbei und am/auf kommenden Freitag freut sich schon mein Tackledealer, weil ich mir dann auch meine 3 anderen Spulen mit Fireline vollmachen lasse. GELD HAT MAN... |kopfkrat |supergri 

*@ Pilkman:* Die Sache mit der großen Spule kann aber auch ein Punkt sein. Aga und Marcy fischen ja nun auch beide ne Ultegra (große Spule) und meine Dega-Rollen sind wesentlich kleiner im Umfang. Warum reiße ich dann bei 3 Würfen 3 x ab, während ich mit meinem Geschirr bei etlichen Würfen nicht einen Abriss hatte. #c


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> ... warum reiße ich dann bei 3 Würfen 3 x ab, während ich mit meinem Geschirr bei etlichen Würfen nicht einen Abriss hatte. #c



Versteh ich das richtig, Micky? |kopfkrat 

Wenn Du die Ultegras von Aga und Marci an Deine Peitschen klemmst, produzierst Du nur Abrisse, nimmst Du dagegen Deine Degas mit kleinerem Spulenkopf läuft alles sahnig? |kopfkrat 

Ich hab nämlich vorher auch DAMs mit kleinerem Spulenkopf ohne Probs geangelt...


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Nicht ganz, ich werfe Rolle + Rute von Aga oder Marcy. 

Ich geh davon aus das es zum einen an meiner Technik in Verbindung mit der größeren Spule zusammenhängt weil ich die Schnur mit meinem Finger zu nah am Spulenkopf halte wenn ich abwerfe, so dass sich die Schnur nicht gut genug abwickeln kann sobald ich loslasse.

Meine Spulen haben quasi "Normalgröße" und jetzt bei 2 1/2 mal Angeln nicht einen Abriss, also KANN es nur daran liegen. Meine Idee mit neuen Rollen hab ich auch erstmal verworfen, meine DEGA´s sind absolute Klasse !!!  :g


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich geh davon aus das es zum einen an meiner Technik in Verbindung mit der größeren Spule zusammenhängt weil ich die Schnur mit meinem Finger zu nah am Spulenkopf halte wenn ich abwerfe, so dass sich die Schnur nicht gut genug abwickeln kann sobald ich loslasse ...



Und wie regeln die beiden das, wenn sie selbst auswerfen?

Aga.... Marcel..... wo seid ihr? #h :m


----------



## McKay (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Hi Pilkman,
habe das eigentlich aus Sicht eines Rechtshänders geschrieben,deckt sich aber ansonsten mit mickys Ausführung.Bloß die Armhaltung ist auf seiner angehängten Grafik etwas zu tief,und die Rutenstellung zu waagerecht.

Ich würde Dir auch zu Taper-Tips raten,da bleibt der Blutknoten ziemlich klein und flutscht gut durch die Rutenringe.
MfG
Marcus


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				McKay schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich würde Dir auch zu Taper-Tips raten,da bleibt der Blutknoten ziemlich klein und flutscht gut durch die Rutenringe. ...



Yupp, die werd ich mir nachher auch gleich mal besorgen. Hab gehört, dass ein Händler am Ort die von Cormoran vorrätig hat - THX @ Tino - ist dann zwar auch "nur" sich verjüngende 0,60er, aber das sollte wahrscheinlich erstmal reichen. #6


----------



## karlosito (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

also ich hab am we nix von nem knoten gemerkt als ich mit taper tips fischte. is echt gut das zeug


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Aga.... Marcel..... wo seid ihr? #h :m



Aga=Italien
Marcel=Mallorca

Die können dat gut haben:m .


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				Angelfiete2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Aga=Italien
> Marcel=Mallorca



Oooch nöööö, nä? :c   :m


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



> .h., Du fischt jetzt eine durchgehende dickere Geflochtene - wie z.B. eine 0,20er Fireline - die die Gewichte im Wurf auch so abkann?


Ich hab auch Fireline drauf.--> Schnurbruch beim Werfen?? Was ist das??
Gut ich hatte auch schon Schnurbruch, nur dann hatte ich vergessen den.........................nein das ist zu peinlich *gg*.


----------



## Pilkman (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Moin Gunnar,

ich weiss, aber auch in der Brandung? |kopfkrat 

Beim Karpfenangeln wirft man ja eher selten Gewichte von weit mehr als 100 Gramm mit voll durchgezogenen Ruten, aber in der Brandung hätte ich da aus mangelnder Erfahrung mit der dickeren Fireline Bedenken.... #c


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Moin Markus,

Ja auch und gerade dort. Egal ob Keule , Taper oder Schlag...... ich hatte nur Probleme.Nicht nur in der Weite............
Und seid dem ich auch noch meine zarten Bockwurstfinger schütze bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## Gunnar. (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



> .......mit der dickeren Fireline Bedenken.... #c


die hatte  ich auch , .................... und ehrlich , gleich nach dem "ersten Mal" , waren alle Bedenken weg und ich hatte mich geärgert nicht schon früher danit angefangen zu haben.Mitlerweile ist das schon 8 Jahre her.


----------



## brandungsteufel (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Wenn Du bei der Schlagschnur bleiben willst würde ich aber einen *Biminitwistknoten *verwenden. Bei diesem bleiben fast 100% der Schnurstärke erhalten.

Auch wenn hier viel von Material geschrieben wird, denke ich das bei richtiger Technik seht gute Weiten und sehr wenig Bruch entsteht.

Wenn du dich auf Surfcasting-Seiten ein bisschen umschaust, findest du die drei wichtigsten Kriterien für weite und gute Würfe, Technik, Technik und Technik 

Es wurde ja das Beispiel mit dem guten Geschirr gebracht. Da kann ich ein gutes Gegenbeispiel bringen. Als ich meine erste Rute gekauft hatte und nicht über 70 Meter gekommen bin, hat mir ein Holländer der sehr viel Erfahrung hatte mal meine Fehler aufgezeigt. Er hat auch zum Beweis mit meiner Rute ca. 30-40 % weiter geworfen.

MFG


----------



## mb243 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Hallo Boardies!

Am vergangenen Samstag war ja der Pro Tack Cup und speziell für dieses Event war ich vorher noch bei meinem Dealer in RD und habe einfach mal probeweise 17-er Fireline auf Dega-Rollen spulen lassen. Davor eine Taper Tip von Dega (0,57 auf 0,28) geknüpft!
Alles am Strand aufgebaut und natürlich die ersten Probewürfe gemacht in mittleren Weiten, damit die Schnur erstmal nass wird! Dann kam der Augenblick wo ich mal wirklich voll durchgezogen habe!!! 
ICh kann das jetzt recht schwierig beschreiben, aber der Kollege neben mir muß sich wirklich ein bißchen gewundert haben, daß ich wie ein blöder freudestrahlend und jauchzend am Strand rumgehopst bin!!! Man war das geil!!! Ich hatte mir 200m Fireleine raufspulen lassen und habe mit 180 gr. geworfen! Jetzt kommst: Da war nicht mehr viel Schnur auf der Spule !!!!|wavey: 
Ich habe noch nie so lange eingekurbelt und schätze die Wurfweite auf so etwa 170-180 m !!! Ich war zu monofilen Zeiten schon ein recht guter Werfer - aber das was ich da erlebt habe - war der absolute Hammer !!!
Für mich ist ab Samstag definitiv Schluß mit monofiler Schnur!!!
Ach ja noch mal ein Satz zum Thema Ausrüstung:
Da ich momentan in der Häussle-Bau-Phase bin, habe ich mir in der Vergangenheit nicht so das High-End-Gerät leisten wollen. Aktuell fische ich die 4,20-er von Byron Nautic Surf N 4203. Eine Rute wo man individuell den Rollenhalter verschieben kann! Meiner Meinung nach einfach genial! Hat mich bei meinem Dealer 60 Euro das Stück gekostet!


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Moin,

so ganz ohne bedeutung ist das Gerät aber nicht... beim SCADW im Januar habe ich mit meinem Gerät (Balzer Magna Sílver Surf / Daiwa Emblem XT5500 und 30er Mono hinter Tapertip) wiederholbar 120m geworfen - der erste Wurf mit einer Rute von Aalglatze und einer Ultegra mit 15er Fireline ging sofort 20m weiter :g  alle anderen Würfe mit dem mir unvertrauten Gerät auch :g 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mb243 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> so ganz ohne bedeutung ist das Gerät aber nicht... beim SCADW im Januar habe ich mit meinem Gerät (Balzer Magna Sílver Surf / Daiwa Emblem XT5500 und 30er Mono hinter Tapertip) wiederholbar 120m geworfen - der erste Wurf mit einer Rute von Aalglatze und einer Ultegra mit 15er Fireline ging sofort 20m weiter :g  alle anderen Würfe mit dem mir unvertrauten Gerät auch :g
> 
> ...



Moin zurück! |wavey: 

Da gebe ich Dir sicherlich recht, aber was ich damit nur aufzeigen wollte, ist einfach das es auch möglich ist solche Weiten mit einem relativen "No-Name-Gerät" zu erreichen! Man muß nicht immer ganz tief in die Tasche greifen. Es gibt auch "werfbare" Ruten für wenig Geld!
Das das dann sicherlich kein Knüppel sein darf - ist klar !!! :m


----------



## Pilkman (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> ... natürlich die ersten Probewürfe gemacht in mittleren Weiten, damit die Schnur erstmal nass wird!  ...



*DAS* ist mir beim Lesen gerade auch aufgefallen.... |kopfkrat 

... wenn ich auf den Acker oder die Wiese gehe zum Werfen, kann ich zwar die Schnur locker einwerfen, aber nass bekomme ich sie nicht. Die Perückenneigung dürfte dann natürlich auch wesentlich höher sein und die Schnur dürfte nicht so sauber abfliegen...

Könnte vielleicht auch ein Grund für meine eingangs erwähnten Fehlschläge gewesen sein, hmm? #c 

PS:
Ihr macht mich echt neugierig mit der Fireline... vielleicht wage ich auch mal den Versuch und Spule mir 200 Meter 0,07er Powerline (8,8 Kilo Tragkraft) auf meine Emblems... die finde ich persönlich noch besser als die Fireline.


----------



## mb243 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> so ganz ohne bedeutung ist das Gerät aber nicht... beim SCADW im Januar habe ich mit meinem Gerät (Balzer Magna Sílver Surf / Daiwa Emblem XT5500 und 30er Mono hinter Tapertip) wiederholbar 120m geworfen - der erste Wurf mit einer Rute von Aalglatze und einer Ultegra mit 15er Fireline ging sofort 20m weiter :g  alle anderen Würfe mit dem mir unvertrauten Gerät auch :g
> 
> ...



Moin nochmal !

Da Du ja sicherlich mit Deinem Gerät zufrieden bist, spule doch mal spaßeshalber geflochtene auf eine Spule rauf! Ich möchte wetten, daß Du mit dem Dir dann ja vertrautem Gerät ebenfalls weiter kommst!!:g


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Nabend Markus,


> Ihr macht mich echt neugierig mit der Fireline... vielleicht wage ich auch mal den Versuch und Spule mir 200 Meter 0,07er Powerline (8,8 Kilo Tragkraft) auf meine Emblems... die finde ich persönlich noch besser als die Fireline.


In Sachen Weite wirst du sicher einige Meter ernten. Aber bei der geringen Tragkraft , was willst du denn bei einem Hänger machen?Also unter 15kg würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## Pilkman (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber bei der geringen Tragkraft , was willst du denn bei einem Hänger machen?Also unter 15kg würde ich nicht gehen.



Warum so eine hohe Tragkraft? Für den Wurf kommt eine Schlagschnur oder ein Taper Tip davor, durchgehend dicke Schnur kostet doch wieder Weite.

Beim Hänger bist Du mit der dickeren Schnur natürlich besser dran, aber das würde ich mir darüber nicht erkaufen wollen. Andererseits ist durchgehend dickere Geflochtene bei Krautgang mangels eines Knotens wieder von Vorteil.

Jaja, ich weiss, am besten 3 komplette Spulensätze mit jeweils der passenden Schnurkombi haben...  :q :m


----------



## Gunnar. (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Ja gut , nun muß mann wissen was wichtiger ist. Hängt sicher auch davon ab welche Stellen regelmäßig beangelt werden.Generell ist meine "Angst" vor Abriss durch Hänger größer als die Furcht ich könnt nicht weit genug rauskommen. Ich sehe für mich im stärkeren Kaliber mehr Vorteile.


----------



## karlosito (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

brandungsteufel,wann sollte man lieber den Biminitwistknoten? beim anknoten des karabiners?


----------



## Pilkman (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				karlosito schrieb:
			
		

> ... beim anknoten des karabiners?



So war mir eigentlich auch eher.... |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Als Verbindung für zwei Schnüre leuchtet mir der aber irgendwie gar nicht ein... #c


----------



## karlosito (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

deswegen frag ich ja


----------



## brandungsteufel (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Ich habe das mal auf einigen englischsprachigen Seiten gelesen als ich mich über möglich Knoten informiert habe.

Es gibt wohl eine möglichkeit den Albright und den Biminitwist zu kombinieren. Wenn ich das nicht falsch verstanden habe.

MFG

Edit: Habe auch folgendes auf dieser Seite dazu gefunden.
http://www.surfcaster.de/Iz_Seiten03/S_Lexikon/lexknoten.html

Nur rückt der auch nicht damit raus wie es genau geht.

MFG


----------



## Pilkman (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				brandungsteufel schrieb:
			
		

> ... es gibt wohl eine möglichkeit den Albright und den Biminitwist zu kombinieren. Wenn ich das nicht falsch verstanden habe. ...



Hmm, ich kannte die Seite Surfcaster.de zwar schon, aber diese Schilderungen hatte ich bisher noch nicht gelesen. Schade, dass er keine Angaben über einen Schlagschnurknoten macht, der nach Art des Bimini-Twist gebunden wird.

Für die Brandung bei Regen und Kälte mit klammen Fingern und einer Kopflampe wäre der für mich zwar wahscheinlich nicht wirklich eine Alternative, aber das theoretische Wissen hat noch keinem geschadet. :m


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Hallo @Pilkman

Neben Aga und Marcel angel ich auch mit einer großen Ultegra und muß leider ehrlich schreiben, dass diese Rolle für monofile Schnur beim Brandungsangeln nicht geeignet ist.
Wegen dem kugelgelagerten Schnurlaufröllchen kommt beim Einholen ohne Fisch nicht genug Zug auf die Wicklung. Dadurch liegen die Windungen zu locker und beim nächsten Wurf werden untere Windungen mitgerissen.
Dadurch kann sich schnell eine Schlaufe bilden, die sich an den Leitringen oder am Knicklicht verhakt und einen Knoten in der Hauptschnur bildet. Peng!!

Allgemein sind lockere Wicklungen besonders bei großvolumigen Rollen die Hauptursache von Abrissen beim Wurf. Bei Trockenübungen mußt Du streng darauf achten, dass Du beim Einholen auch genügend Gegengewicht hast, sonst wird der nächste Wurf zum Desaster. Ich vermute, dass das der Hauptgrund ist für Deine Abrisse. Auch am Wasser muß man bei monofiler Schnur immer volle Pulle einholen um die Wicklungen stramm aufzuspulen.

Geflochtene Schnüre bringen einen höheren Reibungswiederstand beim Einholen mit sich und somit sind die Wicklungen auch strammer. Das ist die Hauptursache für weitere Würfe. Auch wenn die Geflechtfraktion gleich auf mich einprügelt|supergri: Der Vorteil des geringeren Durchmessers bei gleicher Zugfestigkeit wird durch die höhere Reibung wieder aufgehoben. Wenn der Werfer glaubt, sich auf sein Geschirr verlassen zu können, erreicht er Spitzenweiten.


----------



## mcmc (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Ultegras für monofile Schnüre nicht geeignet? Welche Stationärrolle ist dann für monofile Schnüre geeignet? Wäre für Tipps dankbar, Rumpelrudi.

Wirft man mit geflochtener Schnur inkl. geflochtener Schlagschnur z.B. Fireline/Fireline) nun weiter oder nicht? Bin gespannt auf Deine Antwort, Rumpelrudi.


----------



## degl (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

@rumpelrudi,

das die ultegras für monofile schnüre ungeeignet sein soll wird hier bestimmt noch heftigs diskutiert werden,aber mein eindruck,ein kugellager im schnurlaufröllchen wüerde die schnur nicht ganz so fest wickeln ist ähnlich.
doch würde und werde ich ein kugellager an dieser stelle persöhnlich immer vorziehen weil ich glaube,das eine erheblich bessere schnurschohnung da ist.
das alles unter der sichtweise,da gerade das kugellager im schnurlaufröllchen die meiste wartung braucht und von guter quali sein muß#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Forellenhunter (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> ... daher schneide ich die ersten 3m erst mal ab von der Schnur. Das bringt mir eine halbe Farbe mehr ( 12-13m) Weite. Genau wie du geschrieben hast, je kürzer die Keule, je mehr Weite. (ohne die 3m)


:m Gute Idee Rosi, hab ich auch nicht dran gedacht. Werd ich aber probieren.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Rumpelrudi (16. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Damit ich nicht falsch verstanden werde :
Der Hinweis auf den Modellnamen, galt als Grundlage für kugelgelagerte Röllchen und bezieht sich nur auf  extreme Wurfweiten. 
Wer beim Brandungsangeln mit geflochtener angelt, sollte bei dieser 10000er Rolle sogar die größere Spule der 14000er aufsetzen. Die ist kompatibel und bringt noch einige Meter mehr an Wurfweite. Meiner Meinung nach ist diese Kombo zur Zeit das Nonplusultra.
Der Vergleich mit der Festigkeit der Schnurwicklungen beider Schnurarten bezieht sich auf identische Wurfgewichte. Um diesen Nachteil der monofilen bei kugelgelagerten Schnurlaufröllchen auszugleichen, müssen wesentlich höhere Wurfgewichte verwendet werden.
Am Allerbesten ist natürlich, dass jeder Wurf einen Fisch bringt#6, dann sind die Wicklungen für den nächsten Wurf für beide Schnur.- und Röllchenarten optimal gelegt.
Den Vorteil der Schnurschonung möchte ich auch nicht missen. Der ist unverkennbar und wirkt sich besonders herrlich beim Herandrillen über Kratbänken aus. Während bei festen Röllchen schon längst gepumpt werden muß, haben die Kugelgelagerten noch Reserven.
Bei einer roten Abu Garcia mit festem Röllchen habe ich nach einem Angeltag sehr viel Abriebstaub am Schnurfangbügel. (Liebe Hersteller: Es kann auch Zufall sein).

@mcmc
Das ist eine Glaubens.- und Grundsatzfrage.
Eine 18er monofile mit geflochtener Schlagschnur fliegt erheblich weiter als eine 17er Fireline mit Schlagschnur egal.
Soviel zum Schnurdurchmesser.
Bei der Tragkraft kommt erst der dünnere Durchmesser der geflochtenen zum Tragen. Im Sinne des Wortes.
Als Schlagschnur ist die geflochtene im theoretischen Einsatz(Surfcasting) wohl besser, nur praktisch hat sie ständigen Bodenkontakt mit entsprechenden Abschürfungen und ist deswegen nur bedingt nutzbar.
Auch wenn ich persönlich keine geflochtene Hauptschnur nutzen möchte, so erscheint mir die Kombination aus geflochtener Hauptschnur und mono Schlagschnur im praktischen Einsatz das Beste zu sein.
Wer alles nur in Geflecht haben möchte, muß schon ein gefühlvoller Werfer sein. Ruckartige Ablaufbewegungen beim Wurf führen schnell zum Rutenbruch, insbesondere bei Kohlefaser.

Schönen Gruß
Rudi


----------



## Koschi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Von vorne bis hinten gelesen sehr interessant. #6 

Aber auch ein paar gewagte Thesen darin:

- Shimano Ultegras sind nicht für monofile Schnur geeignet (da irren dann wohl ziemlich viele Angler gerade mit dem, wie sie ihre Ultegras bespult haben...) |kopfkrat 
- ungefühlvolle Werfer zerbrechen Kohlefaserruten (die neuen Shimano-Ruten wie Technium und Aero Cast XTR sind speziell für gedrehte Schnur ausgelegt, die zerhaut kein Troll beim Wurf mit Gedrehter...) |kopfkrat 
- 14000er Spulen sind größer als 10000er? Ich dachte, der Außendurchmessder der Spulen ist gleich, die 14000er fassen nur deswegen mehr Schnur, weil sie "tiefer sind", der Innenkern also schlanker - wieder etwas gelernt... oder nicht? |kopfkrat 

Ein persönliches Statement zu durchgescheuerten Schlagschnüren monofil/ gedreht: wird überschätzt, zumeist passiert bei beiden gar nichts (bei mir), aber die fiesen Stellen (Muschelbänke und Kanten wie zB Presen oder Gahlendorf) zerschneiden alles, egal welches Material....


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Probleme beim Werfen - mögliche Gründe?*

Dieses Forum ist zum Lernen und Erfahrungsaustausch da. Ich lerne gerne dazu.
Vor drei Monaten hatte ich auch noch geglaubt, dass es einfach nicht sein kann, dass so eine ausgefeilte Rollentechnik nicht mit profanen Monofilschnüren klar kommt. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass diese Rolle nicht einen einzigen von 22 Angelabenden durchgehalten hat, ohne dass eine Schlaufe durch die Rutenringe gerast ist. Es lag niemals am Schlagschnurknoten. Für mich persönlich ist das eine frustrierende Tatsache, denn die anderen Rollen mit festem Röllchen haben einwandfrei abgespult. Ich gebe aber nicht auf und versuche es demnächst mit einem anderen, etwas härteren, monofilen Schnurtyp.
@Koschis Hinweis, dass es mittlerweile auch Ruten gibt, mit denen komplett geflochtene Angelschnüre auch von weniger geübten Werfern bewältigt werden können, finde ich Super#6. Kommt sofort auf mein Wunschzettel.

Je mehr Schnur auf der Spule ist, um so weiter kann man werfen:q:q|rolleyes
Zumindest wirkt die Pufferschnur dann besser als Druckausgleich. Wenn jede Wicklung nur 50g Druck auf die Spule bringt, macht das die untersten Lagen platt.

Mich haben sie auch schon mal südlich des Westermarkelsdorfer Pegels ausgelost. Ich hatte keine Posenangel dabei. Eine Gemeinheit.

Gruß Rudi


----------

